# PVC Rohr verkleiden



## Stephan96 (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teichbau neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu. __ Schilf usw. sind im außen Bereich gepflanzt und der Filter hat einen Holzkasten bekommen. 

Nun hoffe ich, das ihr ein paar Ideen und Vorschläge habt, wie man das nicht ganz so schöne, graue PVC-Rohr verkleiden kann oder ummanteln kann.

Schonmal vielen dankl für Eure Vorschläge, Tipps und Ideen.

VG 
Stephan


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Hi Stephan!

Schau mal in der Bucht!!!

Dort bekommst du Bambusrohre die genau drum passen!!!

Oder das rohr Primern(grundieren)  und mit innotec einschmieren und dann in feinem Kies wälzen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stephan96 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Hi Tom,

danke für deine Antwort udn Ideen. Aber was ist die Bucht? Ist das ein Shop :?


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Nein!!!

Ich darf den Namen hier nicht schreiben!!!

Ich meine das große Online-Auktionshaus

Gruß Tom


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

hab ich auch mal gefragt   :shock

nur bin ich älter 

*b a y    

   e-b a y   *


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Schau mal hier


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bambus-Bambu...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item336552911a


----------



## Stephan96 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Der Groschen ist gefallen! Sollte ich sowas in meinen jungen Jahren wissen


----------



## Stephan96 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Und danke für dem Link Tom


----------



## Teichmen (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PVC Rohr verkleiden*

Kokosmatte mit edelstahldraht drum, und dann einpaar Moose oder mini gewächse drauf


----------

